# Pocket Predator Match Lighter



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I received this little gem from Bill Hays. Rock solid construction that seems like it took inspiration from the Hathcock sniper but to the next level of fit and comfort in the hand. Extra material fills my hand allowing for a loose comfortable repeatable grip resulting in surgical accuracy. To test it I hung a floating match requiring spot on precision.Here some pictures and a test run video:

View attachment 52031


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice work mr. hays!

great shooting!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That looks like a honey! I hope Bill puts out a polymer version of it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent shooting as always Treefork!

I'm very happy you're enjoying the slingshot as well.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sniper


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! I had wondered if you were going to shoot that one or leave it under glass. It's a beautiful frame, and in your hands.....deadly accurate.

Todd


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Great shooting , Great shooter ! Nuff said .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice slingshot and good new home for it ;-)
Cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! That slingshot looks absolutely amazing!! I would love to own one like that or a Scorpion, etc., something similar one day!!

In your hands it is an incredible shooter too, although, I have a feeling you could shoot any slingshot with precision!

Very nice review, as usual, I enjoy your vids!


----------

